# If aliens came would they be friendly, hostile or indifferent?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Some say they would be hostile because they would want our planet for its resources or a new home world. But they might be so advanced that they can easily get renounces from uninhabited planets. Or they could be so far advanced that we would be like ants to them. In that case they would be indifferent. Why bother trying to communicate with ants?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The technology to get here would be so advanced that they would be able to get resourses from other places - they wouldn't need to take them from a planet inhabited by intelligent ( or semi-intelligent) creatures.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm an alien.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Upon experiencing human nature for a few months they would either go back to where they come from or turn hostile. Our evolutionary stages would be so incredibly different that they would look at us like we look at guinea pigs. With scientific interest and little to no empathy for our condition.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I suspect they would be much like us. Humans have evolved to strike a balance between selfish instincts of the one and the instinct to help others (work together in a group). Aliens would probably have faced the same evolutionary balance during their development.

That said. If they can travel across the galaxy to get to our planet, there are literally around 40 billion earth like planets that they could potentially mine for resources.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/11/04/earth-like-planets-milky-way-galaxy/3433449/

So they might be friendly at first, because the galaxy is so abundant and they would have no need to strip our resources.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I think hostile because Darwin's theory of evolution is supposed to apply to the universe generally, not just earth. So presumably life on other planets would be a reflection of that.

You can also look at how humans SEEM to be getting more kind as society advances, even though they're not. I don't think utopia can ever happen. People are always going to want to kill and torture each other, because they have that animal nature. Even though society has "worked" because we're cooperating, people still don't want to stop murdering, etc.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

mark101 said:


> What if they are already working their way through all available resources on other planets until it's our turn?


There are a LOT of other planets. The ration of habitable planets to uninhabitable is probably 100,000,000 to 1.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

mark101 said:


> What if they are already working their way through all available resources on other planets until it's our turn?


No worry we are doing a good job at that.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think they will be friendly, because if we were to discover intelligent life on another planet, I doubt we are going to take them over. We would probably just communicate with them, exchange technologies and learn about culture. Chances are, it would be a waste of resources to take over Earth because they are probably millions of planets just like ours, except without the intelligent life to defend it. Even if these aliens just liked to kill, it would be easier for them to move a larger astroid into Earth or than to take use over. But still, that would be a waste of resources.

So yeah, i think they will be friendly.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping they'll have a sixth sense and be able to detect all the morons and bad people then kill them off and leave the rest of us intelligent people who will build a new world, with me being the leader because I'm amazing. 

That's one of my better dreams <3

Ok but really, I think they would be friendly and curious.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They would be so different that they would see us the way we see monkeys. It would take something that humans don't possess to travel to other star systems. The kind of technology that would be needed would be exponentially more dangerous than nuclear weapons. Humans are too fixated on dominating one another to handle that kind of power.

A species would have to be single minded and relatively peaceful to achieve space travel in any meaningful way.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It'd be just like Independence Day. 
Jk.



WillYouStopDave said:


> A species would have to be single minded and relatively peaceful to achieve space travel in any meaningful way.


:yes


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

depending how the first 2 other episodes went, i could see myself hittin' that for the good of the galaxy.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I think most aliens are microbial life forms. Like bacteria on Earth. Most of the aliens that aren't microbes are probably plants and animals, or similar types of lifeforms. If there is a technological alien civilization its probably so far away they will never come. Technological civilizations are probably very rare.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hostile


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I think that if they already can travel beween stars, then they problably need nothing from us or our planet. High tech likely means solved society problems. I believe that for starters they have no reason to come here at all.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

From as far as I delved into on the subject, the most consistent answer is there is a anti-human agenda among extra-terrestrials.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I think they see us as too primitive to care about.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I think they see us as too primitive to care about.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

They would probably come to deliver a message


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I could see it going any way since there's no way to tell what they are like and whatnot. I went with friendly though.

I guess I just kind of feel like that's the most likely choice, since they are probably just as curious about other lifeforms as we are. Unless they are advanced enough that they've found other aliens in the past, I feel like they would most likely be just as curious about us as we are about them, and it would be a friendly sort of thing. Or maybe I'm just too optimistic.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully they're hot.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

If they happened upon our solar system by chance, they'd probably be indifferent. If they came here specifically for us or our planet, then most likely it would be hostile. Maybe not intentionally, but generally when a more advanced civilization comes into contact with a less-advanced one, the latter suffers or is destroyed.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

They would be friendly, offering technology and amazing goods. As usual the government would get greedy and kidnap all the aliens, torturing them until they gave them everything they had, then they would kill them and dissect them to find out what their bodies are like.

If you're listening aliens: DON'T COME TO EARTH. IT'S NOT SAFE FOR YOU HERE!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Already amoungst us. Totally...


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Well they used to come for sexual experimentation, you know ... all the anal probes ??

But I think once they discovered how much many of people they abducted enjoyed it, wanted more, stole their probes, and told everybody what was done to them...

Hell they pick up our satellite transmissions, and we come up with such sick crap to do to each other. That even they won't touch that nasty crap !!

I think it freaked them all out, and they won't come back anymore.... We are just too FREAKY !! And SICK !!


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

if world history is an indicator, yes blood will be spilled and drains will be clogged with human corpses. 

Survival of the fittest is not limited to the confines of Earth


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

scarpia said:


> The technology to get here would be so advanced that they would be able to get resourses from other places - they wouldn't need to take them from a planet inhabited by intelligent ( or semi-intelligent) creatures.


This could simply be in their path. Why divert to another planet when getting rid of the native life is no harder than brushing a couple of ants off a piece of fruit?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

They'd probably be friendly, but then we'd attack them anyway and they'd turn hostile and obliterate all humankind.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> This could simply be in their path. Why divert to another planet when getting rid of the native life is no harder than brushing a couple of ants off a piece of fruit?


But possesing high technology will likely mean that the need of not renewable resources will diminish (nuclear fusion power could replace most of our energy needs in the near future). Humans don't need to get lions killed because they get the deers...

Of course this is still probabilities, it doesn't mean that aliens won't definitely invade us.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to agree with scarpia. There are so many other ways (better ways) to achieve resources in the universe if a civilization has access to space travel. Why bother with a planet that has an indigenous population that will inflict hostilities?

It's a less efficient solution. However, I think there's another thing: I don't know if the aliens would necessarily see us as intelligent life. If they have space travel, we're nothing more than average animals to them, like a termite mound to humans today.

Thus, I'd say indifferent. I think we'd have a hard time even getting their attention until we actually manage serious interstellar travel and exploration.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe if they feel sorry for us they'll give us some of their technology so we can solve some of our society problems. But it's more likely that they won't give a **** about our contradictory suffering.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

eukz said:


> But possesing high technology will likely mean that the need of not renewable resources will diminish (nuclear fusion power could replace most of our energy needs in the near future). Humans don't need to get lions killed because they get the deers...
> 
> Of course this is still probabilities, it doesn't mean that aliens won't definitely invade us.


A growing population requires resources. I think aliens would most likely be an ever growing swarm. Like the replicators from Stargate SG1.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Probably already here.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> A growing population requires resources. I think aliens would most likely be an ever growing swarm. Like the replicators from Stargate SG1.


Technology provides easy population control. We're talking about civilizations that can travel between stars.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Assuming it would be a commercial venture or why else would they do it, I think we would end up as pets and lab rats.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

They would try to wipe us out and (maybe) make us their slaves. It would make sense since they would have to be very advanced to get here. Technologically advanced civilisation are a result of warlike type of thinking and climate. That is the engine for inovation. It can be seen in our specie too. Also why would they waste precious resources to make the journey to our planet? To give us a hug? They would come to conquer new territories and take out other competing civilisations.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm hoping we get lightsabers out of the deal. If not lightsabers, I would hope we get a Dyson vacuum at least. I mean come on, there's no way a human came up with those things.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Their brains may be wired so incredibly different than ours that the reason for them visiting earth will be beyond our comprehension. Maybe they will come here with the sole intent of making love to dolphins for all we know.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know what their intentions are, but I have it on great 
authority that this show was designed to get children ready 
for aliens:


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You know the first thing they'll hit is our internet.

And then oh lawd all the cats.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

eukz said:


> Maybe if they feel sorry for us they'll give us some of their technology so we can solve some of our society problems. But it's more likely that they won't give a **** about our contradictory suffering.


Aw shucks. 

----------------------

I don't know what to think. It would be cool if they were friendly but I doubt that would be the case. If it was possible that they were friendly, I want one as a pet like in the movie ET.  They'd be too intelligent to keep as a pet, though. So, I'd let it be my friend instead.  Sounds better.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

They'd probably take one look at me and claim me as their long lost cousin.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

They have social anxiety. That's why they don't visit us.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know. It depends on their mentality and how they perceive us. If they perceive us as prey then they will be hostile. If they are diplomatic then they will probably be friendly. If they have more important matters, they will probably ignore us.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Friendly. I like being hopeful.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

housebunny said:


> I don't know what their intentions are, but I have it on great
> authority that this show was designed to get children ready
> for aliens:


Im glad im not the only one who thought this.

there was also another tv show with floating alien like creature with big heads and massive eyes that would teach kids about yoga and crystals.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Bawsome said:


> Im glad im not the only one who thought this.
> 
> there was also another tv show with floating alien like creature with big heads and massive eyes that would teach kids about yoga and crystals.


Did you really? Because that is what I thought when I saw it. :lol I never saw the one with the floating alien that taught kids about yoga and crystals, though.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought those things look like uncircumcised penis's? :um


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Friendly - My assumption is they've been here for a long time, and are just waiting for the human race to be able to comprehend their existence and knowledge.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I have to disagree with Stephen Hawking . .

An alien civilization technologically capable of interstellar travel would also have reached the Biotechnological stage needed to physically and permanently alter the consciousness of their offspring .

I see no reason why they wouldn't permanently eliminate violent , hostile and criminal behaviour among their own species , if this was the case . . . along with suffering . . . material scarcity . . . general disease . . . etc.

The brain is just a chemical computer . . . . not a magical , sacred . . holy artifact . If you can do the right programming . . It'll do exactly what you want it to do .


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's easy... hostile, because we as humans would be hostile first. As for their initial mentality, isn't that a hypothesis with little reason beyond projection?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I have to disagree with Stephen Hawking . .
> 
> An alien civilization technologically capable of interstellar travel would also have reached the Biotechnological stage needed to physically and permanently alter the consciousness of their offspring .
> 
> ...


Finally, what I've been trying to say.

Aliens wanting to come here to help us or to invade or whatever is pretty much part of the human's ego believing they're the center of the universe, ignoring that science can erase the problems of any civilization if used properly.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I think they'd be indifferent. Just here to observe another planet and learn more about the universe. I don't know what would possibly make coming here worth their effort other than curiosity. If they were interested in us enough to visit they'd probably send probes before they figured out how to get here themselves, like we do when exploring other planets.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Hostile. Chances are, the aliens would treat people the way people treat animals; for imprisonment(make us do work for them) and possibly for hunting and eating. That is one of the many reasons why I want God to take my life before any alien or apocalypse approaches human kind. Better fast and painless than a slow, painful life of suffering leading to death.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Aliens haven't blown us up yet, so I think they wouldn't be hostile.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I doubt they'll be Hostile, If so we would've been ****ed up yearrrrrrs ago.
Probably indifferent


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

If not hostile already; give them 24 hours on the internet, they'll order in an extinction squad.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

They will be sexy.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

You don't get access to space conquering technology then not conquer anything with it lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Only friendly ones would be motivated to make the insanely long trip. Commerce drives war and there will never be any commercial value in habitable planets at interstellar distances. The resources can be found all over their home solar system in asteroids etc. If they're colonists, they're going to need a long term space habitat in order to make the trip and will only be able to send small numbers of colonists so they clearly don't need a planet, they might as well colonize the interstellar void if they're going to spend hundreds of years crossing it. And with the resources and time needed to send many colonists, one could likely terraform planets. So the only realistic motivation I can see for interstellar travel is curiosity and desire for contact with other species.

Indifference is highly unlikely after a hundred years in transit and incredible amounts of resources expended. Anybody who arrived here would be planning to stay a while and get the most out of their trip.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd think they'll be indifferent. I think they would experiment on earth but i think we on the ground we jump to conclusions thinking their aggressive and rage war on them first...


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

they wouldn't want to take the chance that we might become hostile to them... And if the shoe is on the other foot, I don't think we will take the chance either. The stakes are just too high.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

they are already among us.... chillin out, but they will probly crush me like an ant, I look forward to it....that they used their precious time to crush little me...make's me feel special...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

housebunny said:


>


Um thank you, I didn't wanna sleep tonight anyway :blank


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Some say they would be hostile because they would want our planet for its resources or a new home world. But they might be so advanced that they can easily get renounces from uninhabited planets. Or they could be so far advanced that we would be like ants to them. In that case they would be indifferent. Why bother trying to communicate with ants?


I think if they were advanced enough to travel light years through space, they probably have developed nanotechnology advanced enough to transmute most matter to whatever they would desire. Therefore, resources probably wouldn't be a problem for them, as far as slave labor, they could probably build better servants than humans.. even we are doing so now with robotics and we haven't even stepped foot on mars. The only reason I could see them being hostile, would be to prevent us from evolving enough to be a threat to them, but then it would probably not be necessary for aliens to destroy us as nature would probably dictate self destruction. We have almost destroyed ourselves already with nuclear war.

I love sci fi, but these are the things I think about. I don't find hostile aliens very likely.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> ignoring that science can erase the problems of any civilization if used properly.


 Or it can erase a person's ability to understand that science is being abused.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder more about how we would conduct ourselves, if we were the aliens visiting another planet, because that's probably how aliens would be, visiting us.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

It depends if they need resources or not.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

They will be our sex slaves :yes:yes


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Or it can erase a person's ability to understand that science is being abused.


If you mean science's not worth because of bad outcomes like porn or the H bomb, I'd still rather live hoping they'll have solutions some day than living always in war, fear, and expecting to die at 50 years old. That's why I said if used properly...


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Since the Universe is unimaginably huge and we don't know of Earth's history sh**, all options are equally possible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> If you mean science's not worth because of bad outcomes like porn or the H bomb


 No. That's not what I mean. Porn is nothing. Porn is just people having sex on video. That's not abusing science. The atomic bomb is somewhat debatable because of the circumstances under which it came to be.

However...

This is abusing science.....



DeniseAfterAll said:


> I have to disagree with Stephen Hawking . .
> 
> An alien civilization technologically capable of interstellar travel would also have reached the Biotechnological stage needed to physically and permanently alter the consciousness of their offspring .
> 
> ...


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. That's not what I mean. Porn is nothing. Porn is just people having sex on video. That's not abusing science. The atomic bomb is somewhat debatable because of the circumstances under which it came to be.
> 
> However...
> 
> This is abusing science.....


OK let's dig.

You do realise "porn" was just some random example of how some of us would rather spend part of their lifetime in front of a screen, instead of meeting a real person? -.- There are tons of example of how science is controversial in humakind, some of them are way worse than the other. I'm too lazy right now to name them.

Now about what Denise said, yes it's complicated, but it's about choosing: Primitive holy human mind will always look for conflict over this world's resources, and there's possibly no way to fix that naturally.

"Programming" a mind will be really controversial, but I didn't mean everyone should be brainwashed and suddenly become nazis or something. I meant that at one point of history, softly "fixing" someone's mind (like a thief or a pedophile or whatever) might be cheaper than what we do to them today. Of course that I personally and a lot of people want to keep human's sense of humor, joy, sadness, etc., because otherwise life would be pointless.

The thing is, the "soft programming" should likely fix the hardest society's problems. And I don't believe there'll be the illuminatis or something who'll steal the technology and use it against the entire population. Imagine how some people freaked out got when Calculus, Electronics, space travel, advanced medicine and the LHC appeared, and the conspiracies never happened.

As long as it's a responsible process, it won't go crazy.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

They could possibly start out with good intentions that would later turn to hostility. I would imagine some of us would jump the gun out of fear. On the bright side I think we would all come together vs a common enemy.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I imagine they'd look like this


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol! ^

It depends on their temperament. We can't know what they'd be like. There are many different possibilities. Some more realistic than others. I'd be afraid if they were all antisocial but I think that would go against their development. I'd think they'd be like Buddhas/enlightened beings.


----------

